# Speed Painting - Betta



## Kyria Dori (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a speed painting I did, needed to loosen up and my mind was on bettas. <3


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's absolutely amazing


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Great job! How speedy were you?


----------



## Kyria Dori (Jan 19, 2014)

This took about an hour, I recorded it and might upload a ten minute compression later ~ Thanks everyone.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, that is beautiful! :-O I am in awe!


----------



## Carlieflowers (Jan 20, 2014)

wow! That's so pretty!


----------



## AndyUK (Feb 3, 2014)

That's Stunning, excellent work


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Woah!  I would love to know if you'd ever be open to taking money to draw betta fish! So good ^_^


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

This is beautiful! I would love to see a sped up video of it.


----------



## Everglades (Jul 18, 2015)

That is absoulutly stunning! my speed drawing of a fish is a circle with fins and a smiley face! lol


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow that's amazing! You should open a thread! I'd love to see my fishy bubbles done.


----------

